# Grumman pictures factory and others (180)



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

Found on another site, thought you might like them.

No names but the file name speaks volumes for each.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

part 2 of 10


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

Part 3


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

Part 4


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

part whatever


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

The next part whatever


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

The other next part


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 28, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

The penultimate part.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

Neat stuff! 8)


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 28, 2007)

The part that comes after the last part.

And time for a cup of Joe and a Cigarette. The breakfast of champions.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 28, 2007)

That enormity of that download put a stake through my clapped out computers heart! Great images of the XP-50.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome stuff, your the man k9kiwi


----------



## k9kiwi (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all, just doing a wee bit to preserve an amazing history.

The next batch, more will follow as I get them.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 30, 2007)

Great shots Kiwi, thanks for posting them.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 3, 2007)

More as they pop up. I think there are a shed load more to appear judging by the number system of the Gurmman factory photos.

All of these have been approved by Grumman for release.


----------



## R0NNC0 (Jul 4, 2007)

Excellent pics. Some I have in books, but most I've never seen before.


----------



## Maharg (Jul 4, 2007)

These are excellent pics k9kiwi. Thanks heaps M8.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 5, 2007)

some more


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate!


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 6, 2007)

Just like the energizer bunny.


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 6, 2007)

WOW!! All super nice pics were did you get em'?


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 9, 2007)

That would take all the fun out of moving them from a very obscure site to one where a large number of people will be able to reference and enjoy them.

My idea was exactly that, to let the largest number possible of aircraft nuts enjoy these amazing images.

I have no idea of how many this will end up with, just that they are an incredible source seeing as how the vast majority are actual factory images taken by Grumman.

As stated earlier, Grumman have approved the owner of the images to release them into the public domain, he sought and recieved their permission prior to posting them.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 11, 2007)

Lindbergh series.

Some original some replica aircraft. name of the image says which is which.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 14, 2007)

I have no idea of how many more are to come yet, but I think a lot. Does anyone have any suggestions on a better way to do this so it is easier for people to load?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, K9kiwi..I thought I saw a Hawker Tempest/Sea Fury amongst those photos!!


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 16, 2007)

Is this a Sea Fury?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2007)

More excellent stuff!


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 19, 2007)

still more.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 19, 2007)

And this lot


----------



## JF3D (Jul 20, 2007)

Probably a Hellcat I.


----------



## JF3D (Jul 20, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Is this a Sea Fury?





Probably a Hellcat I. 


Did a QR prior. Didn't know it wouldn't link your question. JF


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 20, 2007)

JF

Cheers for that. I was extracting the urine with that comment regarding a member who got huffy and left over another thread.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2007)

The aircraft carrier with the number 60 on it is the USS Saratoga (CVA-60).
My old ship !! I put her in commission in April of 1956 at the old Brooklyn
Navy Yard. My how time flies !

Charles


----------



## zuluecho (Jul 21, 2007)

awesome pictures k9kiwi.. hope there are more coming..
the cockpit detail pictures are fantastic!! THANKS!


----------



## Bradac (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi k9kiwi,

have you got any other pictures or drawings of the Grumman XP-50?

Michal Bradáč


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 30, 2007)

Bradac, there may well be, apparently there are around 1200 photos all together so as they come I will add them.

Latest batches.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 30, 2007)

2


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 30, 2007)

Last for today


----------

